# WLAN ist nach Booten immer erst aus... (Notebook)



## Herbboy (1. November 2009)

Ich hab ein Acer 5920G. Standardmäßig wird das mit Vista ausgeliefert, ich hab aber neulich das XP von meinem desktopPC auf dem notebook installiert und das vista dafür auf dem PC.

Das Problem: WLAN ist immer aus nach dem booten, ich muss also immer erst den WLAN-button drücken und dann warten, bis es sich verbindet. bei vista wurde sich schon mit dem laden von vista verbunden, ich konnte quasi sofort loslegen.

Im BIOS finde ich auch nichts, das dafür verantwortlich sein könnte - aber selbst wenn: dann hätte ich das prob ja auch bei vista schon haben müssen... ^^ Treiber für XP gibt es bei acer, sind auch alle installiert - es läuft auch ansonsten alles einwandfrei. Es gibt da von Acer noch für mein Modell die "ePower"-software, die läuft aber nicht unter XP, nur vista.


Kann man da irgendwas tun?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2009)

Schaltest du W-Lan per extra Schalter am Notebook dazu?
Also die W-Lan Karte darin.
Welche ist es denn?


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2009)

der adapter is ein intel AGN4965. 

zum ein/ausschalten ist ein "softbutton" links neben der normalen tastatur, also so ähnlich wie ne F-taste oder so - nichts was einrastet und auch kein schiebeschalter. so wie hier rechts: http://tech2.in.com/media/images/2008/Feb/img_47811_acer_aspire_5920_7.jpg  gibt es links auch ne reihe mit WLAN, bluetooh, "mediacenter starten"...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2009)

Das ist schlecht.
Tippe mal, dass es einen extra Treiber braucht, der den Adapter dann beim Systemstart mit einschaltet.
Mein Notebook hat einen extra Schalter, damit kann ich dne Adapter dauerhaft abschalten.

Hast du mal direkt nach Treibern für den Adapter gesucht und nicht über den Notebookhersteller?


----------



## Klutten (2. November 2009)

Ich habe mal vor geraumer Zeit einen Acer-Laptop von einer Bekannten mit Windows XP eingerichtet. Da waren die ganzen Buttons rings um die Tastatur erst aktiv, als ich eine mitgelieferte Software-Suite installiert hatte. Wie diese hieß, weiß ich allerdings nicht mehr. Sie wurde aber mitgeliefert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2009)

Dann sollte man auf der Herstellerseite fündig werden.
Ich gucke mal nach.


Edit:
wie wäre es damit KLICK


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2009)

ja, in dem forum hab ich auch schon geschaut... leider sind auch nicht mehr alle downloads da. acer selbst hat seit ner weile - im gegensatz zu vor 6 monaten - auch eigene XP-treiber am start. aber diese doofe software gibt es halt nur für vista.

allerdings hatte ich vor ein paar monaten auch mal vista von grund auf neu installiert, und da hab ich - da bin ich zu 99% sicher - KEINE acer-software installiert - da war WLAN aber trotzdem immer schon beim booten aktiviert worden...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. November 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, in dem forum hab ich auch schon geschaut... leider sind auch nicht mehr alle downloads da. acer selbst hat seit ner weile - im gegensatz zu vor 6 monaten - auch eigene XP-treiber am start. aber diese doofe software gibt es halt nur für vista.
> 
> allerdings hatte ich vor ein paar monaten auch mal vista von grund auf neu installiert, und da hab ich - da bin ich zu 99% sicher - KEINE acer-software installiert - da war WLAN aber trotzdem immer schon beim booten aktiviert worden...


 
Vista bringt gerade bei Notebooks einiges an Software schon mit, die man unter XP noch extra uinstallieren muss. Ist bei meinem Asus auch so. Die FN Tasten kann ich unter XP nur dann nutzen, wenn ich einen Treiber installieren, unter Vista gehen sie von Anfang an.


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2009)

ich hab inzwischen mal die e-management software installiert, obwohl die nur für vista ist, was auch beim startversuch bestötigt wurde ( "entschuldigung, betriebssystem wird nicht unertstützt" ) - und seitdem geht es! ich vermute, dass da irgendein kleines modul oder eine dll bei den treibern registriert wurde, die unabhängig von der software an sich funktionieren. die installation der software ging nämlich, nur das starten nicht... und es geht jetzt,  obwohl ich die software in der systemsteuerung wieder entfernt hab 

danke trotzdem!


btw: FN-tasten und touchpad gingen bei mir zuvor auch schon problemlos... ^^


----------



## Klutten (5. November 2009)

Qool, dass du das Problem so lösen konntest.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2009)

da muss man aber auch erstmal drauf kommen, dass man das überhaupt versucht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. November 2009)

Da hast du Recht, abere Versuchen hilft, wenn einem nichts mehr einfällt.
Super, dass es jetzt läuft.


----------

